# RDV - Russell Investments High Dividend Australian Shares ETF



## Joe Blow (6 June 2010)

RDV provides investors with a simple way to access a diversified blue chip Australian Shares portfolio that aims to deliver higher dividends.

http://www.russell.com/AU/individuals/fund-investors/our-funds/exchange-traded-funds/


----------



## ers_6 (22 June 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> RDV provides investors with a simple way to access a diversified blue chip Australian Shares portfolio that aims to deliver higher dividends.
> 
> http://www.russell.com/AU/individuals/fund-investors/our-funds/exchange-traded-funds/




Anyone looked at this fund? or invested?

I'm researching currently and reasonably impressed.
The 50 blue-chip shares & consistant dividend indicate a sound investment i think.


----------



## drsmith (22 June 2010)

It's just another listed managed investment fund.

With only 450,000 units on issue, trading may be highly illiquid. Unless there's a specific reason to rate the investment manager above its peers, the larger more liquid managed investment funds would be a better choice.

Management fees are 0.46% pa which equates to around $51,000 pa on the $11.2m portfolio. Beyond administration costs, I'm not sure what this would purchase in relation to research on the individual companies into which the fund invests.

EDIT:
Not sure why it holds Qantas. That's not actually paying dividends at the moment and airline profits are notoriously volatile.

http://www.russell.com/au/common/data/etf/rdv_car.pdf


----------



## Dreadweave (28 July 2010)

Keeping my eye on this one, seems like they have the right idea but I think I'll wait and see how it performs.


----------



## ClareG (2 August 2013)

drsmith said:


> Not sure why it holds Qantas.




QAN no longer in the list at today's date.


----------

